# My Dinner Tonight



## Lon (Aug 21, 2015)

I broiled a fillet of Mahi Mahi swathed in olive oil,lemon, and covered with Feta Cheese placed on a bed of Baby Lettuce with tomatoe wedges.  Beverage was Pinot Noir


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2015)

Looks like a healthy meal there Lon, I'm sure you enjoyed!


----------



## imp (Aug 21, 2015)

We, too, love fish, not deep-fried, but broiled or grilled. The various buffets around here, reasonably priced, almost always have an offering, sometimes salmon, usually tilapia, occasionally pike.

Lon, your meal looks great! My problem is how much of the fish I consume: 6 fillets of tilapia not unusual, or salmon totaling the size of a dinner plate. My wife jokingly points out we cannot afford to buy fish at the market, it would bankrupt us!      imp


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

Imp, I had BBQ salmon for supper, given to me by a Salish friend. Only surpassed by First Nation smoked salmon. Lon you dinner looks delicious. Where is dessert?


----------



## Lon (Aug 21, 2015)

Not shown, but I am going to have vanilla ice cream with fresh strawberries.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

Yummy dessert!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2015)

Lon said:


> Not shown, but I am going to have vanilla ice cream with fresh strawberries.




Now you got my attention! I had that twice this past week


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey Lon!  Since you are such a gourmet cook, may I ask what brand of cookware you use?  I need to replace some of my pots and pans and maybe a skillet.


----------



## Lon (Aug 22, 2015)

_I never use my oven and use a Secura Turbo Counter Top Convection  Cooker instead. I use stainless steel pots & skillets. & Microwaveable Rice Cooker. 10 minutes for 1 cup of perfect rice. I am more of a Assembler of food than a Gourmet Cook._


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2015)

Assembling food is important!  I would like to have a rice cooker.  Sounds interesting.

Sorry for not thanking you for your reply.  I got mixed up with another thread about cookware.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Imp, I had BBQ salmon for supper, given to me by a Salish friend. Only surpassed by First Nation smoked salmon. Lon you dinner looks delicious. Where is dessert?


Shalimar, the BBq'ed salmon sounds delicious !  Smoked salmon is even better, and that is what I just had for dinner, with some cream cheese and celery sticks. 
As a girl growing up in northern Idaho, I lived near Lake Pend Oreille, and we would always catch trout to eat. There was a company that smoked the Blueback trout (Kokanee), and those were the best thing to eat, and one of my most favorite memories of growing up. 

As an adult, we didn't live in Sandpoint anymore, but I had one of those Little Chief smokers, and smoked my own trout when I caught some. I also bought the smoked salmon from the store, and loved the flavor of that, too; but I never see it in the stores anymore. 
That may be because I now live in Alabama, and smoked fish is just not such a favorite food out here, or maybe they just do not sell smoked salmon at the grocery stores any more.  Anyone else still buy smoked salmon at the grocery ? 

We have one of those smoker BBQ's, and I marinated the salmon overnight, and then we smoked it in the BBQ, and then chilled it in the fridge. Had the first piece today, and it is SO delicious ! 
I have read about the smoked fish that the Indians make, and my husband remembers having that when he worked in Alaska; and I am sure that would be just awesome  as well.


----------

